# abnormal program termination



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

I recently installed roller coaster tycoon 3 and everything went smoothly, but when i went to play it a message came up saying, "Runtime Error!. Abnormal Program Termination. Please help. i dont know what to do so i can play this game. is there anything that can be done?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is this a Vista PC?

Try right clicking the shortcut Icon for the game and choose run as administrator ....also right clicking the shortcut Icon for the game and try Compatibility modes


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes its vista. i tried run as administrator and didnt work. wat compatibility mode should it be on?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try XP 2 Sp....and see if not try click on the other settings one by one and see

*Right *click the game Icon on desktop and choose *Properties *and then *Compatibility *tab


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

i tried all of them. none of them worked. is there anything else that could be wrong with it?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

What Anti-Virus program are you using on that PC?


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

McAfee SecurityCenter


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the game installed on the C directory on you main hard drive?


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

What does that mean? where would i find that or do it?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

*Right *click on the game Icon on the desktop choose *Properties *then on *Open File Location* and at the top of the page it should tell you where it is.....C:\Program Files\


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes its in C


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok...is this the Platinum addition?


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

no.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Bit long in tooth but you can try this I found on the web....or install on another PC with XP on it

The Windows Vista/Dual Core Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 Platinum Installation Fix

(note: you can iuse this for regular RCT3 too. Your file will be RCT3.exe instead of RCT3plus.exe

It is VERY IMPORTANT that you follow these directions exactly, otherwise you will have to uninstall the entire game and start all over again.

1. Install the Game.

2. After installation do NOT try to start the game.

3. Delete the desk top shortcut.

4. Then, go into your Atari files located in folder C:\Program Files\Atari\Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 and rename RTC3plus.exe to RCT3plus.old. (DO NOT try and delete or override the file. It will NOT work! I tried it. You MUST rename the file.)

5. Then, after you have renamed the file, go to...

For RCT3 Platinum - www.securom.com/support/customers/atari/RCT3_wild_t147/rct3plus.zip

For RCT3 regular - www.securom.com/support/customers/infogrames/RCT3_t020bl/rct3.zip

These links will open a blank web page and a file download window.

6. From the file download window click open, extract the new RCT3.exe or RCT3plus.exe into the original's folder (where the file you renamed is). OR, you can extract it to your desk top and then open the file, and then drag it into the folder. Whatever is easier for you.

7. Either way, once you have done this, right click on the new RCT3.exe or RCT3plus.exe and create a shortcut to your desk top. (You MUST make sure the old one was deleted or you will mess everything up and have to start all over!)

8. Once you have done this, close all programs, and restart your computer. Once you get back to your desk top, click on your new shortcut and you should be good to go!

If you run into any problems, uninstall and retry. You can also try and visit the roller coaster tycoon forums (rollercoastertycoon3.com)


----------



## redskins93 (Feb 10, 2010)

the links say that they no longer exist when you click on them


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Take alook here

https://support.securom.com/pop_rct3.html


----------

